# Sticky  The Chihuahua--Video(s) of the Breed Standard



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I just came across these series of youtube videos last night on a Show Chis FB group & thought how useful they'd have been when I was just becoming interested in learning about the Chi standard. So I thought maybe someone here may possibly be interested in them as well? There is always some misunderstanding on what is "correct" & this pretty much covers the very basics of the Chihuahua breed standard. 

Part 1: 



Part 2: 



Part 3:


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

An interesting watch. Thanks for posting


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

this should be a Sticky Post....... very informative!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww such sweet pups, they all look "desirable" to me. :love2:

Definitely very educational vids. Thanks for sharing Heather.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Very interesting! Made for some great entertainment when my husband started imitating the narrator. I was laughing SO hard.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

jan896 said:


> this should be a Sticky Post....... very informative!!!!


Definitely! It would be great for those wondering if their Chis are show quality...wanting to show them or for those people who want to breed for the standard and may be confused on just what that is. Or...for those who are just curious.  I totally wish id have had that to watch when first learning...would have saved me a lot of time and confusion. LOL


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

A couple of the "correct" chis had such HUGE necks my goodness.

It looked wayyyy front heavy. How odd if that was the standard.

Very informative post!


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought so too, Moonfall!


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

> Very interesting! Made for some great entertainment when my husband started imitating the narrator. I was laughing SO hard.


Lol My husband did the same thing...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> Lol My husband did the same thing...


No way! Mine was getting so offended at the term desirable. He was still talking about it today. haha


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

That was so much fun to watch! I loved all the undesirables...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How in the world did I miss this?! Great informative post Heather! A MUST SEE for anyone who is thinking about showing their dog. So much easier to understand the standard when you can see examples on live dogs.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

was looking forward to watching those videos but ut says 
This video has been removed by the user !!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone know where to get the working videos?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks  I'll watch it on the bed later.....


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

no !!! I really wanted to test my hubby on this. I told him to turn the tv down and told him i was testing him to see if he does what your partners do. So i was all set to go with my husband giving me strange looks then .+**+.
This video does not exsist  lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It's such an old post 2012 ,may be taken down now.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohh that's why I coulden't see anything..it just said that the video was deleted..


----------

